# Frame spacing



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

It's your decision, but it seems like it would be pretty easy to get it down to 32mm. You could sand off the spacers a little bit, check it with calipers. You're already under the standard spacing.


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

Don't go below 31 mm, bees start to build wonky comb attached in strange places if you go much less.


----------



## masarin (May 7, 2012)

I read that 32 mm spacing would get less warped comb and other benefits such as less bees needed too keep the brood warm. The question is, will I have the same benefits with 33mm spacing?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have seen natural brood comb spaces as samll as 30mm and as large as 35mm. The 35mm has drone brood on it. The 32mm is most common for worker brood comb. Obviously there isnt a lot of difference between 32 and 33mm. How much will affect the benefits? Hard to say. Plenty of people are doing 35mm (1 3/8") as that a standard frame.


----------



## masarin (May 7, 2012)

Guess I'll go with what I have (Less work) and see how it works. I could always change it later.


----------



## masarin (May 7, 2012)

Is it better to go towards 33mm or towards 31mm when trying to obtain 32mm?

Removed the spacer nails from 11 frames,
Trimed 1mm from each side of the frames with the table saw.
Put the spacers back on the frames without violence.
Measured 10 frames.
I now have 31.5 mm frame space.

This is the way to go. It feels better to trim the frames down than to force the spacers in to the wood of the frame (some spacers broke when trying).

Now I have 11 frames in a box, and with smaller cell size I will have more bees per frame and more frames per box. 
Guess i trim just a little less and I'll be fine.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It's easier to cut the end bars down while they are still attached to the frames. 31.5mm is fine. I like the target of 32mm but 1mm either way isn't going to hurt anything.


----------



## masarin (May 7, 2012)

Thank you for your inputs. I feel confident in this now.


----------

